# Getränkekarte gestalten



## sconey (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei eine Getränkekarte zu gestalten und bin momentan in einem kreativen loch...
habe keine Ideen wie ich weiter machen soll.
Also bin ich ja hier richtig!
Im Link findet ihr die momentane Karte.
Wie ihr sehen könnt ist sie in 4 Teile geteilt (die grauen Linien stehen für die Falten und Ränder).
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich noch Bilder vom Cafe integrieren will ohne, dass es überladen aussieht!

so jetzt bin ich gespannt auf eure Ideen 
danke

http://www.egerstuebchen.de/karte.png


----------



## alextsch (18. Februar 2005)

Du bist ja grad dabei, die Karte in RGB anzulegen. Hast du sie schon mal in CMYK angeguckt? Da kann man nämlich von dem Logo/Schriftzug rechts überhaupt nix mehr erkennen. Da würde ich vielleicht mal ein paar dieser Farben verwenden.


----------



## alextsch (18. Februar 2005)

uups. Falsche Datei.

hier die Farben


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

zum Thema Cafebilder: VIELLEICHT ein großes Bild des cafes, Monofarben (die Hintergrundfarbe) und dann per Effekte von PS oder so das Bild etwas abschwächen (weiche fließende Kanten und so). Dieses Bild dann als Hintergrund verwenden.


----------



## sconey (18. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank 

wegen CMYK... habs mal versucht und bei mir ist da alles ok!
dennoch vielen Dank!


----------



## Boromir (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo sconey,

habe mal was zusammengebaut.
Soll als Anregung dienen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## sconey (18. Februar 2005)

danke 
aber die cafe tasse ist schon zu oft benutzt worden
schaut mal hier 
http://www.egerstuebchen.de/vorschlag.png
sieht das zu überladen aus?


----------



## Pianoman (19. Februar 2005)

Ein Lokal, das caffè latte heißt, und im Hintergrund sieht man nur Spirituosen 
Gefällt mir irgendwie *prost*
lg.


----------



## sconey (22. Februar 2005)

habt ihr vorschläge wie ich die Karte noch ändern könnte?


----------



## Shakkar (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich finde den Vorschlag von Boromir klasse. Der Text steht drunter und ist dadurch gut lesbar. Allerdings bekommt man da nicht so viel Text drauf.
Dass die Kaffetasse verwendet wurde, finde ich nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil. Immerhin heisst das Café auch so  

@sconey:
Ich fand Deine erste Karte super, da man dort den Text mit Sicherheit besser lesen kann.
(oder Du machst die Grafik von Deiner 2. Karte noch transparenter, dann wirkts glaube ich übersichtlicher)



Gruß Shakkar ;-)


----------



## sconey (24. Februar 2005)

Das ist nur auf dem Monitor so  habs mal ausgedrukt und da wirken die farben ganz anders und der Hintergrund ist kurz davor zu veschwinden!
Aber vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

Boromir Astrein, mich spricht das an.
Ich finde es Sehr schön, hätt ich ein Café würde ich es benutzen 
Echt gut 

Gruß andy


----------



## sconey (1. März 2005)

Wow vielen Dank für dein Lob


----------

